# Cargador de Baterias de 12v



## djxander (Jun 23, 2010)

Aca les tarigo un cargador de baterias de 12v aqui encontraran el impreso y la mascar de componentes en pdf, ademas el esquematico y pbc.
espero les sirva de algo


----------



## A.V. (Jun 23, 2010)

Muy buen aporte, lástima que no sé que programa usás para ver es esquematico.
No lo podrías poner en pdf, jpg o algún formato que pueda abrir cualquier computadora más allá del programa que usemos para nuestros diseños??
Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## djxander (Jun 23, 2010)

mi amigo ahy tantos programas para pdf te recomiendo el fox Foxitrear es ma liviano y rapido y es esquematico abrelo con aegle


----------



## A.V. (Jun 23, 2010)

No hablo del pdf.....
Hablo de que solo pueden ver el esquemático usuarios que usen el eagle (no es mi caso) y hay infinidad de programas para diseñar circuitos y cada uno elige el que más le gusta.
Gracias de todas maneras


----------



## djxander (Jun 23, 2010)

lastima en no ayudarte pues digamos me he acostumbrado a eagle pero estoy empesando con otro programas diseñadores de pcb


----------



## A.V. (Jun 23, 2010)

Te comento lo que yo hago cuando posteo algo, quizás te sirva. Tengo un programa que se llama CutePDF Writer, me lo bajé gratis de internet y lo que hace es fabricarte una impresora virtual en tu máquina y todo lo que puedas imprimir te lo pasa a pdf si seleccionas la impresora CutePDF Writer en la parte de selección de impresoras. Es muy útil, todo lo podés pasar a PDF.
De esta manera ya puedes postearlo para todos independientemente del programa que usen.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2010)

Acá te dejo el esquemático pasado a pdf.

@DJXander: En Eagle tenés la opción de imprimir como PDF directamente, sea el esquemático o el PCB 

Saludos


----------



## A.V. (Jun 24, 2010)

Grande Cacho!!!! Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2010)

De nada A.V.

Saludos


----------



## djxander (Jun 24, 2010)

amigos y amigas aqui esta un cargador de baterias que son a base de acido.

Ref Qt. Desc. Equiv. 
R1 1 500 Ohm 1/4 W resistência   
R2 1 3K 1/4 W resistência   
R3 1 1K 1/4 W resistência   
R4 1 15 Ohm 1/4 W resistência   
R5 1 230 Ohm 1/4 W resistência   
R6 1 15K 1/4 W resistência   
R7 1 0.2 Ohm 10 W resistência   
C1 1 0.1uF 25V Condensador Ceramico   
C2 1 1uF 25V Condensador Electrolitico   
C3 1 1000pF 25V Condensador Cerâmico   
D1 1 1N457 Diode 
D2 1 Led color asu gusto  
Q1 1 2N2905 PNP Transístor   
U1 1 LM350 Regulador   
U2 1 LM301A Op Amp   
S1 1 interruptor


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 11, 2010)

djxander dijo:


> aca les tarigo un cargador de baterias de 12v aqui encontraran el impreso y la mascar de componentes en pdf, ademas el esquematico y pbc.
> Espero les sirva de algo



amigo con que programa principal lo abres los esquemas


----------



## josenri (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola a todos 
Estoy interesado en este cargador ,pero no encuentro el Diodo 1N457
,¿alguien me podría decir como sustituir este componente ?
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 23, 2010)

josenri dijo:


> Estoy interesado en este cargador ,pero no encuentro el Diodo 1N457
> ,¿alguien me podría decir como sustituir este componente ?


Compará el datasheet de ese con el del 1N4148 (es el mismo que el 1N914) y me contás 

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola Cacho Gracias por la respuesta
Aquí el problema es que no se distinguir en que condiciones se debe utilizar cada uno de los tipos de diodo
Contestando a la sugerencia de comparar los dos datashets , no había encontrado información del 1N457 ,de ahí la consulta que hice, buscando con mas interés ,ya tengo los datashets
si lo importante es la corriente inversa, el "average Current" y las temperaturas de trabajo ,es algo superior el 1N4148 , pero no se si hay algún otro parámetro que sea importante
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2010)

En los diodos lo que importa (en el 99% de las aplicaciones) es la máxima tensión en inversa que soporten, el tiempo de recuperación (recovery time) y las corrientes que puedan manejar (pico o sostenida, según sea el caso).

Hay otros parámetros pero no son tan importantes. Ojo, hablo de los diodos comunes, no de los tipos especiales.

El tiempo de recuperación va directamente relacionado con la frecuencia con que tendrán que lidiar. Si el del diseño tiene un tiempo X, cualquiera que se recupere en ese tiempo o menos, anda.
En corrientes, si soporta la misma o más, ya está bien y lo mismo para la máxima tensión en inversa.
Lo de las corrientes de fuga no es algo tan importante (de nuevo, en el 99% de los casos) porque son números pasmosamente bajos, así que no molestan. Están datos de capacitancias y otras cosas, pero de nuevo no suelen ser importantes.

El 4148 hace un buen reemplazo del que buscás, como verás en los datasheets, y además es muy fácil de conseguir y barato.

Saludos

PS: La temperatura de trabajo no es algo crítico tampoco, suelen mantenerse bastante por debajo de las máximas y no se suelen ver números que estén por debajo de los 100°C... Sería raro que por ese lado no fuera adecuado el reemplazo. La máxima disipación de potencia podría complicar la cosa, pero tendría que ser una diferencia bastaaaaaaaaaaante grande para molestar.


----------



## josenri (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola Cacho:
Te estoy muy agradecido por la explicacion
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 25, 2010)

De nada Josenri.

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola a todos 
He montado una placa de un cargador de baterías de coche y cual ha sido mi sorpresa cundo al conectar el cargador a la batería y antes de conectar a corriente que ha quemado el LM350 de forma instantánea ,e disipador de calor se ha puesto a mas de 100ºC (medido)
El LM350 es para 3A , pero es que en los coches son de 40 a 70A ,por lo que no debe estar ahí el problema 
Os mando un .doc con las explicaciones de donde saqué el esquema y el esquema de la placa que he echo
El diodo 1N457 que iba originariamente ,lo he sustituido por el 1N4148 que es similar , algo mejor
El disipador es de aletas vertical de 43 cm2 de superficie
Si podéis echarle un vistazo os lo agradeceré
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 28, 2010)

josenri dijo:


> ...cual ha sido mi sorpresa cundo al conectar el cargador a la batería y antes de conectar a corriente que ha quemado el LM350 de forma instantánea ,e disipador de calor se ha puesto a mas de 100ºC (medido)


Veamos: Le pusiste 12V de la batería en la salida. En la entrada no tenía nada el 350.

Si el transformador/fuente estaba conectado a la entrada y no al tomacorriente, tenías corriente circulando por la resistencia de 560r que hay entre In y Out. Con 1mA que hubiera (y debe ser más por la resistencia del secundario) la caída sería de 5V6, con lo que el regulador queda con el mundo al revés, más tensión en la salida que en la entrada y... humo.

Digamos que no había transformador conectado (esto que sigue aplica también al caso anterior).
El regulador tiene 12V en la salida y una cierta tensión en la pata Adj (el divisor resistivo hace lo suyo). Entonces... El regulador intenta regular la entrada, toma algo de corriente para hacerlo (la toma desde el In), la cosa empeora y llegamos finalmente a que se le dan vuelta las tensiones de Out e In. Resultado: Humo de nuevo.

Es para evitar estas cosas que se suelen ver algunos diodos de protección en los diseños de este tipo de reguladores.
Según lo que describís, no debería haberse quemado nada más del circuito, así que sacá el 350 que cocinaste y poné uno nuevo. NO conectes la batería, sino la alimentación de 18V (ojo, son 18V de continua) respetando la polaridad y medí la tensión que tenés a la salida. Ahí se hacen los ajustes/correcciones que hagan falta y recién después de eso se conecta a la batería, pero con la alimentación siempre conectada para que no se le den vuelta las cosas al pobre regulador 

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola Cacho ,Buenos días ( Para mi que estoy en la otra punta )
Me encantan las contestaciones que das , porque para un pardillo que soy las entiendo perfectamente, te contesto por orden
La alimentación es una fuente 220V alterna a 18V continua , pero en ningún momento fue conectada, que parece que fue ese el error la tenia que haber conectado lo primero
Conecté solo la batería que quería cargar , que en ese momento estaba a media carga , que es una batería de 12V y 5 A/h
Los conectores de entrada y salida de corriente siempre los pongo diferentes para evitar cruces y todos van señalados rojo / negro tanto en el cable como en el conector del cargador
El diodo de protección  ¿ Donde lo pondrías ? ¿ También un 1N4148 a la salida del 350 para evitar retornos ? Porque aunque me ponga un letrero en el cargador, a puro de verlo a veces no lo lees y ya estamos otra vez
Una vez más ,muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2010)

Bueno, me alegra que se entienda lo que digo 

Fijate de reemplazar el integrado para probar el cargador primero. Si eso anda, vamos por las protecciones que pueden ser tanto como un simple diodo en serie y nada más  (esas me gustan, simples, duras y cavernícolas).

Como sea, primer habrá que hacer funcionar el cacharro este, así que cambiá el regulador cocido y (esto es más que obvio) chequeá que las pistas del impreso estén bien (tanto en lo que respecta a conexiones como lo que le toca a la continuidad).

Hecho eso, a probar el cargador.
Probado y funcionando (después de hacer lo suyo con la batería), a las protecciones.

Para qué el postre antes de la comida, ¿no?. Imaginá que después de poner la protección (sin haberlo probado antes) nos encontramos con que no funciona el cargador... Una cosa más para revisar... Nah, mejor que ande primero 


Saludos


----------



## josenri (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola Cacho y demás compañeros
He seguido tus recomendaciones de cambiar el 350 , revisar pistas y soldaduras
Al volver a conectar la fuente ( no la batería ) ha empezado a oler a quemado y era del 350 , por lo que he apagado inmediatamente solo me ha dado tiempo a mirar el multímetro y me ha parecido ver que estaba a algo más de 17V ¿ si la fuente de alimentación estaba a 18 V no debería haber sobre 15V?
He desmontado el 350 y he echo en un protoboard un circuito para comprobarlo y seguía regulando
La resistencia de 0,22Ω parecía que se movía internamente ,la he desmontado y comprobado , también estaba bien
He vuelto a mirar las pistas con una lupa de 50 aumentos  y no veo nada raro
Las únicas diferencias que he introducido son R1 es vez de 500Ω es 510 , R2 en vez de 3KΩ es de 3,3 y R5 en vez de 230Ω es de 220 .Supongo que eso solo produciría pequeñas variaciones en el voltaje de salida
¿puede haber algún error en mi esquema o en el original ?
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2010)

Raro...
Pero ya que lo tenés en un protoboard, vamos a jugar con el circuito.


Armalo así como está pero *sólo poné:* U1, R2, R4, R5 C1 y C2. R4 puede obviarse, pero ya que la tenés, usala que no perdemos nada.

No pongas nada más en el circuito, apenas si una resistencia para que tenga algo de carga a la salida (con 1k está bien) y medí qué tensión te entrega.
Si mide bien, vamos por el resto del circuito.

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola Cacho y demás compañeros
Quizás me exprese mal pero lo que hice en una protoboard fue un pequeño circuito para probar si el 350 funcionaba bien
De todas formas es igual porque si desmontamos Q1 y U2 el resto queda aislado
Te doy lecturas de lo que hace segun pones la fuente de alimentación y tomado en la unión de R4 con el OUT de U1

Fuente----5,0----10,0----15,0----18,0
R4--------3,8----- 8,6----13,4----16,3
En el esquema mio hay un error grave el Transistor 2n2905 esta al revés , el colector es el que tiene que ir a masa y no el emisor ¿ puede ser eso lo que ha producido el mal funcionamiento ?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 15, 2010)

josenri dijo:


> ...lo que hice en una protoboard fue un pequeño circuito para probar si el 350 funcionaba bien...


Ah, ok. Supongo entonces que anda bien.


josenri dijo:


> De todas formas es igual porque si desmontamos Q1 y U2 el resto queda aislado...


Pero así seguís teniendo la resistencia que puentea al regulador.  


josenri dijo:


> En el esquema mio hay un error grave el Transistor 2n2905 esta al revés , el colector es el que tiene que ir a masa y no el emisor ¿ puede ser eso lo que ha producido el mal funcionamiento ?


No es un error, el transistor está bien conectado.
Fijate que el operacional está trabajando como comparador ahí. Por R4-R5-R2 vas a tener una corriente bastante constante (con variaciones mínimas), de donde se deduce que la caída en R4 será algo bastante constante.
En R7 vas a tener una caída que dependerá de la corriente de carga (lo que toma la batería). Al inicio la caída será relativamente grande, con lo que la salida del comparador se irá a (casi) la tensión de alimentación => Led apagado.
Cuando la caída en R7 es igual o menor que la de R4, la salida se va a 0V (o casi) y se enciende el LED => Carga completa.

El problema no está ahí (por lo menos no en el diseño). Por eso decía de ir poniendo los componentes de a uno para ver dónde estaba el problema.
Por lo pronto, levantá R1 y fijate qué tensiones aparecen (y ponele algo que haga de carga, como para que haya algunos mA circulando).

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola Cacho y demás compañeros:
Una vez desmontado R1 y poniendo una carga de 1K a la salida ,los voltajes son iguales que los medidos anteriormente con variaciones de 0,1V y el consumo a 18V es de 10 mA
Cuando en el anterior mensaje dije:
_En el esquema mio hay un error grave el Transistor 2n2905 esta al revés_
me refería al esquema de la placa que hice yo ,por eso te pedía que me confirmaras que el que va a masa es el colector,que al desmontarlo para hacer las pruebas ,vi que estaba el emisor
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2010)

Algo está muy mal en ese circuito entonces.
Vuelvo sobre mi sugerencia inicial de armarlo por partes. U1, R2, R4 y R5 y C1, y nada más para empezar. Ahí debería regular sin dramas y con esos valores de resistencias deberías estar en 15,5V de salida.

Si armado sólo con esos componentes, la tensión da otra cosa... Algo está mal.
Estamos hablando de que hay 18V *de continua* a la entrada, ¿no?. Perdón or ser insistente, pero eso es lo primero a descartar en el asunto.

Una vez que eso esté funcionando, agregamos el LED y el transistor (PNP, emisor hacia el LED, base al operacional y colector a masa) junto con su diodo. ¿El 2906 es PNP? Como sea, cualquier PNP común te sirve ahí (BC55X o similares).

Puesto eso y si sigue andando como debe, a poner el operacional.
Si todo va bien, ya está. Si falló en algún punto... ¿En cuál?.

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola Cacho y demás compañeros:
perdona por ser tan pesado (soy muy novato )
He desmontado de la placa todo excepto las posiciones que me indicas
He sustituido el 350 por otro nuevo
La fuente de alimentación es una Promax con salida regulable 0-30V y 0-5A, no tiene ninguna salida AC y contrastada con otros dos multimetros funciona bien

R2 que en el esquema pone 3KΩ y habia puesto 3,3KΩ , lo he sustituido por un potenciometro ajustandolo a 3KΩ la señal de salida sigue siendo 16,5 V, pero si ajustamos el potenciometro a 2,68KΩ la salida es 15,5 V .

En el articulo del autor del esquema no cita la tension de salida , ¿debe de ser 15,5V o 14,5 V? algunos autores citan de 14,4 a 14,7V máximo para no envejecer prematuramente la bateria
Si fuera mejor trabajar a 14,5V supongo que seria mejor bajar la tension de entrada ,para que trabajara menos el LM350

El Datashet del transistor pone 2N2905 PNP switching transistors
El esquema de lo que hay montado lo adjunto en un .jpg
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2010)

josenri dijo:


> La fuente de alimentación es una Promax con salida regulable 0-30V y 0-5A, no tiene ninguna salida AC...


Bueno, por ahí no está el problema. Una cosa menos para revisar.


josenri dijo:


> R2 que en el esquema pone 3KΩ y habia puesto 3,3KΩ , lo he sustituido por un potenciometro ajustandolo a 3KΩ la señal de salida sigue siendo 16,5 V, pero si ajustamos el potenciometro a 2,68KΩ la salida es 15,5 V .


Síp. Ahí tenés razón. Al hacer la cuenta usando lo que posteaste en el #18 interpreté que R2 era de 2k8 (el borde del dibujo de la resistencia me cerró el número) y con esos números calculé la salida. Con 3k es esperable que te de 16,5V.

El número de la salida es Vout=1,25*[1+(R2/{R4+R5})]. En este caso, R4+R5 es 245r, así que podemos ponerlo como Vout=1,25*[1+(R2/245r)].
Si los valores que obtenés al variar el preset que pusiste siguen esa fórmula (más o menos, dale una cierta tolerancia), entonces va bien por ese lado.



josenri dijo:


> ¿debe de ser 15,5V o 14,5 V? *algunos autores citan de 14,4 a 14,7V máximo* para no envejecer prematuramente la bateria


La tensión de carga usual en una batería es esa última.



josenri dijo:


> Si fuera mejor trabajar a 14,5V supongo que seria mejor bajar la tension de entrada ,para que trabajara menos el LM350


No nos adelantemos... Primero hay que llegar hasta la regulación correcta, después apuntar a la fuente.

Regulá el preset hasta llegar a 14,7V o un poco menos. Dejalo entre 14,4V y 14,7V. Hecho eso poné el operacional junto con C3, alimentá el circuito y *sin* carga medí qué tensión tenés en la pata 6 (salida). Ponele después algo que se coma algunos cuantos mA (un foquito de esos de 12V y 5W, los de posición de los autos, andaría perfecto: tomará 350mA) y medí de nuevo qué tensión tenés en la misma pata. Si las lecturas son cercanas a 0V y a 14V en un caso y otro, eso va bien.

Si así funciona todo, vamos al LED y el transistor.

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola Cacho y demás compañeros:
Calculando la fórmula que me proporcionaste  Vout=1,25*[1+(R2/{R4+R5})]
da para 2.68KΩ =14,92V y el medido 15.5V
--------2,49KΩ =14.00V------------14.5V osea parece que bien

Una vez a 14.5V en la salida monto el comparador LM301 y el condensador C3
Una bombilla de intermitente de 12 V y 5W da 310mA

Desde la pata 6 a masa (a la salida ) sin carga 11.37V
-----------------------------------con carga 5.73V
Es bastante distinto a lo esperado
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2010)

Ando medio complicado de trabajo (¿por qué a todos se les ocurre que  quieren todo al mismo tiempo?), así que te pido paciencia con las  respuestas.



josenri dijo:


> Una vez a 14.5V en la salida monto el comparador  LM301 y el condensador C3
> Una bombilla de intermitente de 12 V y 5W da 310mA
> 
> Desde la pata 6 a masa (a la salida ) sin carga 11.37V
> -----------------------------------con carga 5.73V



Eso es malo... ¿o no?

A ver:
Con 14,5V a la salida, deberías tener algo como 5,7mV de caída en R4 (15r) si no estoy haciendo mal las cuentas.

Con 28,5mA de corriente a través de R7 (0,2r) ya tenés la misma caída, así que ahí debería estar el punto de cambio del operacional y el encendido/apagado del LED. Con la carga (foquito) que tenés debería alcanzar sin ningún problema
Decís que tenés 11,37V en alto y 14,5V de tensión de alimentación (¿hay 14,5V al conectar la lamparita?) => Estás a 3,13V del riel de alimentación. Eso no es muy raro que digamos para un operacional. No es lo mejor, pero no va tan mal.
El emisor del PNP queda a (+V)-Vled-R3*Iled. Como Iled es de más o menos 15-20mA y Vled estará entre 1,5 y 3V, es esperable que el emisor quede por debajo de la tensión de la base, con lo que el transistor no va a conducir, y menos con R6 haciendo lo suyo. Hasta ahí vamos bien.

Del otro lado... Ahí sí vamos más complicados.
Es probable que funcione, aunque no va a dar mucha luz el LED ese, pero hacé la prueba poniendo el transistor (emisor hacia el LED, colector a tierra y la base hacia R6 y el diodo.

Probá con y sin carga a ver si el LED responde (un LED rojo común va a ser lo más práctico por precio y tensiones para probar). Si anda bien, seguimos, si no anda bien, medí la tensión de salida del regulador (después de la resistencia de 0r2) con y sin carga y la tensión en la salida del operacional, a ver qué está pasando.

Saludos.


----------



## josenri (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola Cacho y demás compañeros:
Siento molestarte tanto ,tu ayuda es inestimable pero no quisiera hacerte ir mal , por mi no te preocupes si tardas en contestar , toda la ayuda que reciba sera bienvenida pero al fin y al cabo ,esto lo hago por afición y no tengo que solucionarlo para ninguna fecha 

Una vez puesto R6 , el 2905 ( el transistor es nuevo ) ,D1,R3 y poniendo un led de los rojos normales

La tension sin carga entre antes de R7 y masa es de 13,48 y el led no se enciende
La tension con carga entre antes de R7 y masa es de 14,30 y el led no se enciende
La tension sin carga entre la pata 6 y masa es de 14,28 y el led no se enciende
La tension con carga entre la pata 6 y masa es de 7,57 y el led  se enciende
La tension sin carga entre R2 / regulador  y masa es de 12,07 y el led  no se enciende
La tension con carga entre R2 / regulador y masa es de 12,07 y el led  no se enciende y la lampara intermitente  tampoco

Espero haber interpretado bien lo que pedias
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Hay algo medio raro en esos números... Antes de seguir intentando nada, confirmame que le diste un toque al pulsador para hacer las pruebas (o sea, al simular la carga).

De todas formas, la tensión de salida del regulador no debería variar con y sin carga, y de hacerlo debería ser una nada (del orden de los milivolt). En tu caso varía de 13,48V sin carga shock a 14,3V con carga... Eso sí es raro.
¿La tensión de entrada se mantiene estable?

Por otro lado, yo sabía que ese circuito lo había visto en algún lado. Lo encontré  

Saludos


----------



## josenri (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola Cacho y demás compañeros:


> Por otro lado, yo sabía que ese circuito lo había visto en algún lado.


El esquema lo saque de 1º- ir a www.aaroncake.net/circuits 2º- Power Supply 3º- Car Battery Charger si lo pones empalmado da error
De todas formas no se quien es el autor original y tampoco da ninguna explicacion adicional


> Antes de seguir intentando nada, confirmame que le diste un toque al pulsador para hacer las pruebas (o sea, al simular la carga).


El pulsador como no lo habiamos hablado no se me ocurrio

He echo nuevas lecturas y da algo raro
La tension sin carga entre antes de R7 y masa es de 13,14 y el led no se enciende
La tension con carga entre antes de R7 y masa es de 13,20 y el led no se enciende
La tension con carga al pulsar 11,20 y el led no se enciende
La tension en la fuente alimentacion 18,0V estable
He echo varias comprobaciones de las medidas y no me han vuelto a dar del orden de 13V
se quedan las medidas en 11,30V 70mA sin carga 11,27 y 430mA con carga y 11,25 420mA al pulsar
el led no se enciende en ningun caso
Saludos


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 15, 2011)

hola josenri yo tambien estoy haciendo el mismo montaje que tu hiciste pero me gustaria saber si te a funcionado o definitivamente no lo debo hacer por que yo lo estoy simulando en el proteus 7.4 SP2.
nota: el que sepa como conetar la bateria en la simulacion del proteus estaria muy agradecido ya que no he podido simularlo por que no se como se llama la bateria ni como conectarla
muchas gracias por su atencion

hola cacho te escribo por que sos un duro para la electronica y ya que estas empapado sobre el cargador de baterias acidas 12v yo tengo un inconveniente que me gustaria que me ayudaras a solucionar lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto que josenri y antes de comprar todos los materiales estoy simulando el circuito en el proteus 7.4 SP2 y lo tengo construido pero no se como simularlo ya que no se como poner una bateria en los pines para poder saber si carga.
pero sin poner bateria en los pines y simulando el circuito el led se queda completamente prendido y el voltaje en salida es de 12.57v a y otra cosita como el proteus no tenia el LM350 yo lo remplaze por el LM317EPM no se si esto afecte el funcionamiento del circuito
mira te dejo mi correo Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
y muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2011)

No lo simulás con una batería, sino con una resistencia que "pida" la corriente que tomaría la batería 
Al subir la resistencia vas simulando los estados cada vez más cargados de la batería.


Saludos


----------



## josenri (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola tanatoskun:
El proyecto lo tengo aparcado temporalmente ,me estoy dedicando a estudiar un poco ,a ver si consigo entender mejor el funcionamiento de de los componentes
con respecto a la conexión de una batería en un programa simulador tengo el mismo problema que tu .Mirare a ver si entiendo la solución que propone Cacho , si consigo simular la batería te diré algo
Saludos


----------



## jorgearmandomr (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola muchachos,
Alguien sabe de un circuito para realizar un cargador de baterias de Plomo de 24 voltios (dos baterias de 12 voltios en serie) a 1.5 amperios con amplificador operacional lm 301 y que tenga dos led's como indicador de carga, gracias


----------



## matias espedale (Jun 24, 2013)

cuales son los transistores equivalentes al 2n2905? y al 2n5060? agradezco su informacion ya que por neuquen no puedo conseguir ninguno de los dos.


----------



## cachotrozos (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola Cacho, tenemos un Nick parecido y yo tambien naci en Bahia Blanca. Lo que nos diferencia mucho es que vos sabes un monton y yo toco de oido.
Te quiero hacer una pregunta, que creo que para vos es muuuy facil.
Tengo un trx scooter electrico y las baterias duran muy poco. Son 3 de 12 volt 7 Ah, y tengo el cargador. Compre otras 3 baterias para tener 2 packs y llegar un poco mas lejos. Veo que en la entrada del cargador hacia las baterias, hay un diodo, el 1n5401 que segun vi es de 100v 3Ah. No entiendo cual es la funcion de este diodo. Es para rectificar la corriente del cargador o para desconectarlo cuando las baterias estan cargadas? Si fuera lo segundo. El diodo no deberia soportar mas amperaje?, ya que las baterias son de 7 Ah?
Por favor, perdonen mi ignorancia, soy solo un aficionado.
Saludos


----------



## Dr34Dl0rD (Ene 30, 2015)

Que tal amigos. Habia diseñado un sistema que permite alimentar un sistema que provee 12V a un prototipo, usando una bateria de 12V 4 A-H de plomo. Tengo 2 baterias de estas, una esta full cargada y otra está baja de voltaje. Al terminar de diseñar mi sistema, habia puesto a cargar la bateria descargada, luego de dejarlo un dia entero, llegó a 5V y no cargó mas. No tengo idea si es que esta bateria está dañada o si simplemente el cargador no está funcionando bien. EL cargador que implementé es similar al de la imagen adjunta, solo que en mi caso tengo un transformador de 110 a 18V y debo colocar el regulador de 12V. Por cierto, tambien me gustaria oir sugerencias de como puedo minimizar las caida de voltaje, puesto que al hacer el cambio, al sistema solo le llegan 10V y necesito por lo menos 11V. Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2015)

Fijate aqui : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aporte-cargador-baterias-12v-automatico-109130/

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/alarm_psu.htm

http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news26/nota03.htm


----------

